# DTS and Dirac Live



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

As you know audio technologies from DTS Inc.(NASDAQ: DTSI) are used in a wide range of consumer electronics product applications as DTS provides a suite of audio processing technologies for users of consumer electronics products.
DTS also provides products and services to motion picture studios, radio and television broadcasters, game developers and other content creators to support the inclusion of DTS-encoded soundtracks in their content.










DTS, Inc. recently installed a 32 channel Dirac Live Room Correction system in the mixing studios at their headquarters in Calabasas, California... this is what Zoran Fejzo, Head of R&D, Fred Maher, Mastering and Mixing Specialist and Bob DeMaa, Audio Testing & Mixing/Mastering Specialist said:

"We all sat down and listened to Dirac Live. It's remarkable how much of difference it makes for some mixes and is really revealing about the room the material was actually mixed in. No other room correction system that we have tried really touches the precision we are hearing with Dirac"

The possibility of making that special 32 channel version of Dirac Live a commercial product for studios is under evaluation.

Ciao  Flavio


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Flak said:


> The possibility of making that special 32 channel version of Dirac Live a commercial product for studios is under evaluation.


Just for studios? IF you came out with such a product, would folks with high end home theatres be able to buy it? I guess one way to keep it 'commercial' product would be to allow installers to purchase it rather than the consumer that owned the HT. 

BTW, congrats on the DTS install.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im dying to hear the new EMOTIVA XMC 1 gen 2 with DIRAC room correction.... I know its not related to this 32 channel version but for many of us at the residential level , its very exciting stuff - especially at the price point they are offering it ....


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Source: Youreye / DTS

The Inner Ring consists of 22.1 setup and is used for testing all possible home theater setups.

The Outer Ring consists of 28.1 speakers with bass management for each wall and independent dual LFE. The Outer Ring is used for testing a myriad of theater setups including NHK.

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

RTS, I'd love to hear some more about that DIRAC implementation in the Emotiva too. How many channels will be used in it? 22.1 / 28.1 is a bit much for a home setup, but adding a couple of overhead channels certainly can't hurt...


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> RTS, I'd love to hear some more about that DIRAC implementation in the Emotiva too. How many channels will be used in it? 22.1 / 28.1 is a bit much for a home setup, but adding a couple of overhead channels certainly can't hurt...


My understanding is that the Emotiva XMC-1 is 7.2 channels... but I imagine you know about it 

Flavio


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

The XMC-1 website now lists their room correction as "Dirac Live LE". How is LE different from the Dirac Live used by Datasat and Theta?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Flak said:


> My understanding is that the Emotiva XMC-1 is 7.2 channels... but I imagine you know about it
> 
> Flavio


Actually I've been out of the loop for a while, but I did go over and do some reading at the Emotiva site yesterday. I think you're right, and they are planning a 7.2 unit. Seems like they are confident enough with DIRAC to not bother with the additional front height/wide channels.


----------

